

USB Typewriter  - rg
http://www.etsy.com/shop/usbtypewriter

======
arihelgason
Charles Bukowski and writing on a computer vs. typewriter

[http://realitystudio.org/bibliographic-bunker/charles-
bukows...](http://realitystudio.org/bibliographic-bunker/charles-bukowski-
william-burroughs-and-the-computer/)

------
sirclueless
Someone needs to find a way to pipe a terminal output onto one. Then we can
all use ed and be happy.

------
jdk
The creator's page with more info (including how-tos, links to kits to DIY,
the hardware used, etc) <http://www.usbtypewriter.com/>

------
ck2
Yeah but I would want it to be bi-directional like a player piano.

Not just for input but output too.

(they must exist as they use something like that on Fringe)

~~~
jasongullickson
A Teletype?

------
fsniper
Does Anybody know why most of these typewriters lack the numeral "1"?

~~~
jessriedel
To save space, you were supposed to use the "l" (lower-case "L"). I'm sure
there's a good article about it, but all google found on a first try was this
metafilter thread:

[http://ask.metafilter.com/46743/Royal-typewriter-missing-
key...](http://ask.metafilter.com/46743/Royal-typewriter-missing-keys)

~~~
fsniper
Oh. I got it now. Ancient technology and ancient engineering problems :)

------
stretchwithme
thats so cool. cumbersome, but very cool. almost selectric

------
blasdel
These are just shitty keyboards for affected gits.

This (with a usb-parallel adaptor) is a USB Teletypewriter:
<http://www.wabdo.com/fred/printernet/> (it's printing this thread:
[http://metatalk.metafilter.com/16190/Print-Stylesheet-for-
Me...](http://metatalk.metafilter.com/16190/Print-Stylesheet-for-Mefi))

It's my letter-quality (none of that dot-matrix garbage) NEC Spinwriter 2050
printer. I have several font wheels for it, though not the Futura one I covet.
One of these days I need to set it up along with one of my Model M keyboards
as a serial line terminal.

